# how many points are in the 6th and 7th ed box sets?



## FearlessFred (Apr 5, 2010)

how many points do the seperate armies of the 6th and 7th ed box sets total?
orcs
empire
goblins
dwarfs

i just want totals to guage army size and how much would need spending on each army to total 1k


----------



## Jack96 (Apr 6, 2010)

For orcs and empire it's between 410 and 475


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Assuming you give the Orc/Goblin units spears/shields and full command, the battatlion has enough to field about 520 points. 

As for the Dwarves, assuming you give the warriors shields and field them as two units, give everyone full command, and make thunderers rather than quarrelers, you have enough for about 650 points (or 770 if you use the extra cannon/organ gun parts to make both guns).

As a side note, the Battle for Skull Pass set is also very good, if you can get it. It provides about 525 points for the Dwarves and 425 points for the Goblins, plus any upgrades you want to give any of the heroes/lords. The only drawback is it provides no Orc units, only Goblins.


----------

